
Alacritty, a terminal emulator written in Rust, now supports Windows - eberkund
https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/releases/tag/v0.2.3
======
zamadatix
I'd wait for it to switch from winpty (3rd party hack to get a PTY) to the new
Windows ConPTY API. There is already an active branch towards adding this
[https://github.com/davidhewitt/alacritty/tree/consoleapi](https://github.com/davidhewitt/alacritty/tree/consoleapi)

Also I think it's worth noting Alacritty's main selling point of speed is
currently dubious at best on first class ports, I wouldn't expect this to be
very speedy on Windows.

------
KryDos
Interestingly it doesn't work faster for Vim+Tmux on MacOS. I always thought
it's issue of iTerm2 and Terminal.app but as README states it's probably
something related to Vim or Tmux.

Glad Windows is supported now.

EDITED: Just tried to run it on Windows and didn't get it working. I expect I
should not have Rust installed, right? Error says something about winpty-agent
- "agent executable does not exist"

~~~
knubie
I recommend looking into Kitty. It is also GPU accelerated, and comes with its
own programmable windowing + tiling system. With some configuring I was able
to ditch tmux.

[https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/](https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/)

~~~
digitaltoad
I actually use Kitty with tmux/vim. I noticed a massive improvement in
rendering speed over iTerm. This was after messing with iTerm's own
accelerated rendering which wasn't as much of an improvement as I had hoped.

------
petters
There is no mouse support for Windows. So if you need that, you need to wait
or add it yourself.

------
outadoc
I can't wait for it to render PowerShell at a blazing fast speed. /s

------
InGodsName
What exactly does it run on GPU. Is it a dropin replacement for Term2 or i
lose lots of things?

------
mdekkers
> a terminal emulator written in Rust

Is this the headline feature? That it is written in Rust? Can someone explain
why this would be a compelling reason to install this?

~~~
detaro
It's a link to the github repo, submitted to a fairly developer-centric
website. It's not a reason to install this, it is why readers here might be
interested in looking at the source/the project in detail.

~~~
mdekkers
It's the title of the submission though, and arguably one of the least
interesting aspects of the project. I would be interested in the fact that it
claims to be the fastest, and that it runs on the GPU.

~~~
lucideer
> _arguably one of the least interesting aspects of the project. I would be
> interested in..._

You're conflating what you are interested in with what other HN readers might
be. That it's written in Rust is arguably one of the most interesting aspects
of the project _for any developer interested in the source code_ , which is
the exact example the comment you're replying to gave. You seem purely
interested in it as a user, which is fine, but far from universal.

